# active speakers for hc



## soco (Apr 30, 2014)

Searching the best center speaker can you tell me what is the most suitable for my hc project that i want to build from zero? 

price limit about 300 euros and i have a short list below

1)http://www.m-audio.com/products/en_us/M38New.html

2)http://www.jblpro.com/www/products/recording-broadcast/3-series/lsr308#.U5TGiXJ_sXt

3)http://www.krksys.com/krk-studio-monitor-speakers/rokit/rokit-rp10-3.html

its a 5.1 project but the center is the most important speaker and will give me the way to move...(at least the front 3 will be the same)
room dimensions>> 4,5 x 8 meters(15x26 feet) living room , kitchen 
audible distanse 3,7 meters(12 feet) ,
audible room >> half 4,5x4 meters (15x13 feet) living room

and if can be placed horizontal without having any acoustic axis problems.


----------



## soco (Apr 30, 2014)

After a short listening, and the excellent specs and flexibillity for the price i decided to choose the maudio .
At least i will not have any doubts of underdriving ,this has already solved from this combany....in a price level of passive speakers...


----------

